# Ruger Single Six



## pacecars (Aug 22, 2018)

Just bought a Single Six for $275, I don't think I did too bad


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 22, 2018)

One of the finest revolvers ever made. I miss mine greatly that the meth head carried off.

I really like the grips on that one.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 22, 2018)

That's one of the finest wheel guns made. Only thing more reliable than a Ruger is a dad gummed claw hammer ! Nice find !


----------



## pacecars (Aug 23, 2018)

This is my first Single Six. I was looking for a Bearcat but this popped up at a good price so I jumped on it. I needed a new Squirrel gun and the adjustable sights will work better


----------



## killerv (Aug 23, 2018)

I have a couple, a stainless with fiber sights and a blued model. Elex tenex out of that thing will make you feel like an olympic shooter.

that two tone look doesn't look that bad...Could probably try some aluma black on it if it really bothered you. I like the grips.

Bearcats are cool little guns but the boys and I can't hit squat with ours, I should have gone with the adjustable sight model but to me it ruins the look.


----------



## Darkhorse (Aug 24, 2018)

I have a stainless single six convertible with the 6.5" barrel. I wanted something as close to my 7.5" super blackhawk as possible.
My single six has become my favorite pistol, it even rides with me on the tractor. I had a matching set of basket weave thumb break holsters made for both the .44 and single six. These holsters can be worn strongside or crossdraw depending on the belt slot I choose. Perfect for riding in the truck or tractor.
I haven't found 22 lr ammo this pistol doesn't like. I've been shooting winchester's in the 555 box size and it just shoots lights out.
I had a bearcat once. You're better off with the single six for hunting squirrels.
I'm wondering about the two tone. I've never seen one from Ruger like that. Maybe some type of damage and those parts had to be replaced? That pistol has been carried a lot judging from the holster rash on the muzzle.
Those grips do sorta grow on you don't they?
I think you did fine.


----------



## Rabun (Aug 24, 2018)

That's a nice find!  How does it shoot?  I had a stainless single six convertible that I sold to a friend for some dumb reason...really miss that gun.

Question while I'm thinking of it...does the single six .22lr only and single six convertible (.22lr and .22wmr) utilize the same barrel...diameter wise?  Looks like the twist rate is the same.  Understand we're only talking about 2/1000 of an inch in bullet diameter between the two...spec wise.


----------



## Darkhorse (Aug 24, 2018)

They both use the same frame and barrel, but the cylinders must be switched out when changing between 22lr and 22wmr. I have read online (it must be true I read it on the internet) that the 22wmr requires a slightly larger bore diameter, so the LR's will tend to be less accurate. I've never ran the numbers but in my pistol both the wmr's and lr's will shoot the center out of the target from a rest. So I wouldn't worry about it.
The WMR's are loud and ear splitting when fired, the lr's just sound normal. I don't like shooting the wmr's but still carry in that configuration when down in  the hog woods.
I recently added a 4" gong to my range. At 25 yards offhand I've been getting 4-6 hits from a cylinder offhand. The 4" gong is starting to get small at 25 yards.


----------



## Rabun (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks Darkhorse...yup...it was a loud sun of a gun with the magnums for sure.  25 yards...man that's a long way...good shooting!  I bet it does look small


----------



## Larry Rooks (Sep 12, 2018)

pacecars said:


> This is my first Single Six. I was looking for a Bearcat but this popped up at a good price so I jumped on it. I needed a new Squirrel gun and the adjustable sights will work better


You did very well on this buy.  One of the finest handguns ever built, all Ruger SA guns are.  I have several Blackhawks and they are awesome.  I had the Single Six that I got from a young friend, one that belonged to his father.  His father passed away and I felt like it needed to go back and gave it back to him.  I'll replace it soon though


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 12, 2018)

Nice looing pistol I have one with the inter changeable cylinders in 22 lr and 22 mag this is a chest rig I built for a good friend in Montana its his Bear defense gun its in 475 Limbough what a Canon the straps are not attached yet but it came out real nice I will post a picture when its done


----------



## deermaster13 (Sep 17, 2018)

Nice find. I have 5 of them, can't beat one. I got one as my first handgun 35 years ago. It still going strong killed a lot of small game and thousands of cans.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 18, 2018)

Yes, I have one I bought at Richway. I think 1982!
It is a sweet shooter and very accurate.
I had a Ruger Bearcat Shop Keeper for a few months. Cool little gun, not as accurate as my Single Six and too expensive to leave in the safe.


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 18, 2018)

I have 2 Ruger 41 mag with double drop down gun belt.


----------



## killerv (Sep 19, 2018)

frankwright said:


> Yes, I have one I bought at Richway. I think 1982!
> It is a sweet shooter and very accurate.
> I had a Ruger Bearcat Shop Keeper for a few months. Cool little gun, not as accurate as my Single Six and too expensive to leave in the safe.



I wish they would come down on those bearcats, I'd love to have a shopkeeper...just not gonna spend that kind of dough on one. I do have a blued bearcat I got a good deal on, but it isn't as accurate as I would like. My boys don't seem to notice though.


----------



## pacecars (Sep 21, 2018)

I got the gun in and put one of Fermin Garza's front sights on it ( I love this sight) and have one of Story's 8 round .22 Mag cylinders on the way and have it tucked in an EPS Tom Threepersons holster.  The grips are bone of some kind but are kinda fat for my taste and I have large hands. I don't know if I will keep the grips as is, get rid of them or maybe even try to slim them down (not sure about that). I will shoot it and see how it feels then.


----------

